# Google CAPTCHA



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

Has anyone else been getting this when they try to search? It's driving me NUTS.

Who can I complain to at google? :flame:


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have just come from Google and made 5 different searches in the last few minutes everything is fine on Googles end


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Everything is fine here as well!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

This is what I keep getting:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

After I type in the characters, it takes me on to my search.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I have never seen anything like that come up from trying to get a search while using Google, Never. You sure you do not have something bad on your putter?
What are searching for put it on here and we will see what we get


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> I have never seen anything like that come up from trying to get a search while using Google, Never. You sure you do not have something bad on your putter?
> What are searching for put it on here and we will see what we get


 It hasn't happened with every search. It's been happening off and on for a week or more, though.

Here are some of the searches that have triggered it:

sizzle frizzle silkie

Sebastopol goose genetics

histomoniasis

colorcop


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ladycat said:


> It hasn't happened with every search. It's been happening off and on for a week or more, though.
> 
> Here are some of the searches that have triggered it:
> 
> ...


 Sorry I just tried every word and the normal google search page showed :shrug: "Sebastopol goose genetics" I take it that was to be all together wasn't it? And these were 3 separate ones? sizzle, frizzle, silkie, cause that is the way I used them, but I just put all 3 together and still a Good Google search page came up not that message sorry :shrug:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

arabian knight said:


> "Sebastopol goose genetics" I take it that was to be all togther wasn't it?


 Yes but I didn't use quote marks.

But look what I just found (in a google search lol)

http://www.spy.org.uk/spyblog/2005/06/stupid_google_virusspyware_cap.html


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

ladycat said:


> Yes but I didn't use quote marks.
> But look what I just found (in a google search lol)
> http://www.spy.org.uk/spyblog/2005/06/stupid_google_virusspyware_cap.html


I didn't either on the search just did it that way in my post back to you.
Wow


> If Google says your 'computer or network' is making requests that annoy it,* then it's very likely that someone else on your network (ISP) is doing just that*.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2007)

According to that blog entry I posted, it could be caused by google detecting a proxy. I do use a proxy (my accelerator software), so maybe that's it.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow, is all I can say! This is a bit odd!


----------



## featherbottoms (May 28, 2005)

My husband got that exact same message last week (although I don't remember if he had the box to type the code word). First time that has ever happened. At the time, he was doing some searches for email protocols and login security information for the software he's writing for my bookstore.


----------

